# How did you choose your species?



## Lobo Roo (May 12, 2008)

This has probably been done before (though I searched species and didn't see this question, exactly) and if it has been done, I probably even replied to it. Just ignore the insanity. 


How did you choose what species your fursona is? Was it merely your favourite animal? Or did you feel an actual connection to a certain species? Or something else?

For me, it was 'something else'. A comic, actually...Circles. It was one of the very first furry things I saw, shown to me by a friend...and I got hooked on the comic, and my favourite character of the comic was Taye. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/750261/ I do like kangaroos a lot; and since I don't really have an animal that I would name off the top of my head as my favourite, I might as well say the kangaroo is it. But I also like wolves and canines a lot, and love cats, housecats and the bigger cats. 

A few times I considered changing my fursona to an animal that I had more experience with. Out of it came a Coonhound black and tan character named Tuck (named actually, after I'd decided he just wasn't me) and a female giant panda character named Bambu. (Which is weird, since I like pandas as well as any animal, but they don't hold any special interest for me). A dragon character emerged at some point as an alternate...Galeru. But none of them stuck. Lobo Roo fit, even if it's just because I'd gotten comfortable with it...

Wow. I rambed. Anyways, the question still stands. How did you choose 'your' species? Has it ever changed?


----------



## Jelly (May 12, 2008)

I had three representations, I guess.

First was a wolf, because my girlfriend was a furry and I didn't understand. She drew us together, and thus I was a wolf. I was fine with that.

Then once I discovered the gross murr-pile in the corner of the room, I eventually decided on being a red panda...avatar...in Second Life. Mostly because I thought they were neat looking.

Then the third and final one, which I guess I decided on a long time ago was mostly just 'cause. I thought about microbats and how they're basically one of the most interesting (if incredibly vast) group of mammals out there. I eventually started studying them and reading about all the species. I'm also an archaeology student, so that kind of works out I guess. I started meeting people as a bat on SL, and it just kind of stuck with me.


----------



## NoxTigress (May 12, 2008)

For my real fursona I chose the species I did because of an already present affinity for the animal.  My fursona is an Egyptian feline (of unknown origins, really.  I don't think there is an actual breed that she would fall under).  Feline because I'm very cat-like in real life - down to purring when happy, meowing for attention, and finding string and anything shiney absolutely irresistable.  Egyptian because 1.) I like ancient Egypt and 2.) her fur color is similar to the tawny colored coats seen in some depictions of the cat goddess Bast, and I thought it was kinda fitting.

However her colors are completely based off myself in real life.  I've got only slightly tanned skin (I'm not a chalk white girl, I've got enough color to look good), blue eyes (though my fursona's eyes are a bit brighter in a slightly different shade of blue), and auburn brown hair.  She's the same height as me, though not as chubby.

She hasn't gone through any real changes since I became aware of her, though recently there seem to be hints of blue feathered wings that might have been acquired through her mate.  I haven't quite decided if the wings will be a temporary change or a permanant one, and in what manner it will be incorporated into my fursona in the end.

She isn't the first 'fursona' I've been through though.  I've had a few others, each with their own special place in my soul, though they never quite seemed to fit 'me'.  When I found my fursona I knew her for what she was and ran with it.


----------



## Aldog076 (May 12, 2008)

Well i chose a sibe husky cuz i own one in Rl..and i love that type of dog. i prob wont change my fursona


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 12, 2008)

I had a long time of thinking mine through. Though that was ages ago. My fursona was heavily based upon the dog I always dreamed of owning as a pet...which I never had owned and still don't and hope to own sometime in the future.

But yes. I always loved collies so badly. Rough and smooth short haired ones specifically. Not border. >.> those aren't true collies in my eyes since they don't have the defining slender long bullet like head regular collies do. They're just such a beautiful dog, as well as being so intelligent. Its a great species. And quite represent me a lot. They're loyal, they are smart. They adapt quickly. Basically all me.

So I eventually picked collie for myself way back when when the internet was still new and just setting in. Its quite amazing I've kept for this long. I'm actually quite pleased how the look has evolved over the years too.

But in all seriousness. I'm going to be staying like this for as long as I can which hopefully will be for good. I don't see how I could be anything else.


----------



## Arc (May 12, 2008)

Arctic Wolves are just awesome...I always loved them...so I just chose it as my fursona.


----------



## NdRo (May 12, 2008)

I've always had deep respect for urban foxes, since they've seemed to make the most of how humanity have screwed up their natural home (same goes for Racoons....), and thrive in out cities. This always struck me as a sign of intelligence, which appealed to me greatly. Since I've always been more about brain over brawn, the fox kinda suited me.

My ex-girlfriend also came up with another theory. When I was about 6 I was mauled by a local dog (my fault, I was being a dick :roll which nearly tore my face off. For ages I was scared stiff of most canine-like things. I recovered long before I became a furry, but even now I'm uneasy around dogs. She reckoned that choosing a canid for my fursona was my way of dealing with child-hood trauma.


----------



## Aurali (May 12, 2008)

:3 I couldn't find a species that represented who I am... 


So I made one up! 

http://dryeena.furryplay.com :3


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 12, 2008)

It came to me in a dream....

No, seriously.  Otherwise I would have been a housecat.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 12, 2008)

Heh, I just like foxes. >_>


----------



## Takun (May 12, 2008)

I consider myself a dog.  I am overly loyal and forgiving(I drove two hours to pick up a friend with car troubles and I didn't expect anything for it), I'm a follow unless needed to lead or if I think whoever is leading is doing a poor job, I love belly rubs, my head scratched, I lick and bite, and I can be really stubborn. *yumm copypasta answer*

Then I went with Tamaskan Dog for the look of a wolf.  I also plan to get one when I get out of school.


----------



## Rhainor (May 12, 2008)

LoboRoo said:


> How did you choose what species your fursona is? Was it merely your favourite animal? Or did you feel an actual connection to a certain species? Or something else?



For me, it's not just a "fursona", it's how I see myself -- which, at least in my case, comes from my being Otherkin.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 12, 2008)

My favorite animal is the Utah Raptor which my char is modeled after.  His colors are referenced from Jurassic Park.


----------



## The Sonic God (May 12, 2008)

My species chose me. O_O


----------



## Fu (May 12, 2008)

I was always a sort of small cat - no questions asked, no chance of changing, with original colouring and shape fairly intact from the beginning. The exact species often came from "oh hey, that type looks like my fursona, maybe I can call her that". Whilst staying the same in appearance, she's been various crosses between domestic tabby, somali, birman, sand cat, and rough collie (she didn't show the last one much).


----------



## gruz (May 12, 2008)

i chose the one that fit the one i felt most like in rl


----------



## Merp (May 12, 2008)

It took a while...I went from Fossa to Otter recently...and I'm happy with my choice...It was the last animal I expected...but I think it fits me very well...Its funny because I was talking about it with my Mate (who isn't a furry) and he suggested otter because thats how he's pictured me...it was perfect...I never even thought about the otter.


----------



## Jack (May 12, 2008)

well I was torn between red fox or grey wolf. so I took a furry test and it switched between the two as I did. then I found out about hybrids and so became a folf for my fursona.


----------



## Ne0nie (May 12, 2008)

I've always loved Egyptian history and was fascinated with a lot of it.  I wanted to go with something that had not been OMG over done like a wolf, so I figured a black Jackal, that was not Anubis and had it's own unique markings, was the right way to go.


----------



## Project_X (May 12, 2008)

When it comes down to it, I chose the species of "Genetically Altered Dragon" because of a couple of reasons.
1. I can't decide on an ability so I chose to make him a gene-dragon that capies abilities
2. Dragons, according to the furry fandom, can be gentle giants. I'm a gentle giant IRL, considering i'm 6'0"+ and only 16 and that i'm one of the nices guys you'll ever meet. =3
3. I want to defend myself from......dragon slayers....-shudders- >.<
4. Some dragons actually look.......attractive....>>; So why not me be one, right?


----------



## Monkeykitten (May 12, 2008)

I chose my species in a way that requires a medium-sized story.

OKAY SO back in 9th grade (2002-03 or so) we were required to wear school IDs at all times while on school grounds, so they'd know we're not someone crazy trolling about campus. The punishments were harsh (suspension after 3 infractions), and I thought it was one of the most retarded rules of the bunch. So, as a joke, I found a sticker that had the image of a monkey's head and stuck it over my picture on the badge. A few weeks later I fastened a pin of Snowball II (from the Simpsons) to the top part of the ID that has the clip on it. Folks in my Biology class started referring to me as "the Monkey-Cat," and it ended up sticking as a nickname. 

I decided to draw what this Monkey-Cat creature might look like, and it ended up looking like a brown cat with funky ears and a mouth full of triangular, pointy teeth. The traits slowly evolved over time (the basic orange color scheme I have today was ganked from my boyfriend's cat, haha), as I learned more about drawing such, and THERE YOU HAVE IT. Monkeycat created.


----------



## Merp (May 13, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> I chose my species in a way that requires a medium-sized story.
> 
> OKAY SO back in 9th grade (2002-03 or so) we were required to wear school IDs at all times while on school grounds, so they'd no we're not someone crazy trolling about campus. The punishments were harsh (suspension after 3 infractions), and I thought it was one of the most retarded rules of the bunch. So, as a joke, I found a sticker that had the image of a monkey's head and stuck it over my picture on the badge. A few weeks later I fastened a pin of Snowball II (from the Simpsons) to the top part of the ID that has the clip on it. Folks in my Biology class started referring to me as "the Monkey-Cat," and it ended up sticking as a nickname.
> 
> I decided to draw what this Monkey-Cat creature might look like, and it ended up looking like a brown cat with funky ears and a mouth full of triangular, pointy teeth. The traits slowly evolved over time (the basic orange color scheme I have today was ganked from my boyfriend's cat, haha), as I learned more about drawing such, and THERE YOU HAVE IT. Monkeycat created.


Hehe thats the best!  I love the idea!


----------



## Wait Wait (May 13, 2008)

i don't have a fursona 

guess if i had to choose one, i'd be... um

well i don't know


----------



## Magica (May 13, 2008)

I'll start with Salty, since she was my first.  I created her in around 92/93 when I was going through a 101 Dalmatians phase and was in love with the Super Mario Bros. Super Show. I was around 7 or 8 at the time, so this was usually the stage where imaginary friends and pretend was one big thing.  I was the Mario Bros' pet dog. It's been so long ago so I don't remember her original design, other than being a mutt (I think I did some old retro "Fast like a Greyhound, gentle as a Great Dane, loyal as a Golden Retriever, etc). Just basically a mixture of everything.

She went through a lot of changes over the years. 93/94 was my Sonic SatAM and Lion King (doesn't count here) stage. '95 was my Balto stage. She went from a mutt to a husky, to a wolf.  Somewhere in the 2000's I think she became a wolfdog, and has been that ever since. I finally got a design for her in 2006.

Magica? I don't remember. I think it was around 99/2000, when I based her name from Magic the TY Beanie Baby. I was getting bored of a SaltyWolf as an internet handle, so I figured this while trying to find a new one for an internet forum I used to go to until it died. I was also going through a Dragon Ball Z phase at the time, so it could've been from that. She was another that went through many designs before I finally set on one. She went from a plain purple dragon to lilac.

I think around 2004 or 2005 I had Magica as a Duck Tales style duck, then her name was changed to Carly. I don't use her anymore, so Salty and Magica are my main ones.

-
tl;dr: Salty was probably 101 Dalmatians and Mario, and Magica was from a beanie baby.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 13, 2008)

To be honest, I took one of those quizzes and my result was fox XD. But seriously, I wouldn't base my decision on just that. I really felt like it fit me. Foxes are very catlike for a canine, but still a canine. I'm kind of timid, and generally keep to myself; but I value friends very much and I think love is a very important part of life. I also feel that it fits my body type because I'm very skinny, but not short. I do feel a bit uncertain about my fursona, and I guess that reflects how I'm also kind of uncertain about myself right now :/


----------



## Madness (May 13, 2008)

Alot of drawings and Characters i have made in the past normally had a connection to Wolves in one way or another so when it came to making my Fursona it seemed like an obvious choice.


----------



## Ryozuki Voltt (May 13, 2008)

For me I choice the animal I liked the most and that represented my way of acting at the times. Began with a mouse, but later chose a rat. I think rat's fit me best, even if my fursona is now a rat/dragon/gargoyle hybrid, he still remains mostly rat.


----------



## net-cat (May 13, 2008)

Because cats are awesome. There was no deep thought or soul searching in this decision.


----------



## ysqure3 (May 13, 2008)

I just think that the intelligence and mischief of foxes and ravens resonates with me.


----------



## LizardKing (May 13, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> For me, it's not just a "fursona", it's how I see myself -- which, at least in my case, comes from my being Otherkin.



That. No actual choice was involved.


----------



## yak (May 13, 2008)

I didn't actually. Technically I don't _have_ a fursona, nor associate myself with any animal. 

But if I had to, and had to start anew - I would probably be a vulture/griffin, either as a real life bird or a mix of one with said fantasy creature. A friend of mine called me a vulture the other day.. 

yak is just my initials, but being around here for a while I kind of grew to accept myself as said species. Not like it's it's a big deal or something.


----------



## Tundru (May 13, 2008)

My fursona is my favorite animal: a wolf.


----------



## JavelinChimera (May 13, 2008)

Wolf.

So what if it seems overdone or something... I love 'em.


----------



## gunnerboy (May 13, 2008)

for me it was because i always acted like a bear in almost everything, except sleeping habits


----------



## Ratte (May 13, 2008)

I made Kirai up when I was four, so I don't really remember where I got the idea of her.

I guess it's just because I like small fluffeh things, even though cats, wolves, tigers, and dragons are (ungodly) overused.

But meh =^.^=


----------



## Snickers (May 13, 2008)

iv always loved hyenas. Just their overall character and behaviour. Although my love for wolves seemed more apparent. Hyenas just have an overal sadistic laughy happy nature that my fursona has so..yeah.


----------



## parsley (May 14, 2008)

Mine's based on what I have always drawn, doodled, imagined, and dreamed. For some reason I've always been drawn to (and compelled to draw) sighthound-ish dogs with big ears. A big part of my fursona's appearance comes from a stray dog I saw when traveling abroad. It was an intelligent, elegant creature, managing to survive and make the best of its circumstances. Some part of my identity is "dog"- after all, I grew up with dogs, so have been interacting with them for nearly as long as I've interacted with people. Dogs aren't human, of course, but they seem more anthropomorph-able, if that makes sense.


----------



## Azure (May 14, 2008)

I <3 sighthounds, especially Salukis.


----------



## Dave Tianlong (May 14, 2008)

I'm not fully sure, but I suppose I will try to explain myself somehow.

A few years ago I actually used to be a fox because of some phase I was in (I was playing a lot of Starfox and Sonic). But around 2007-ish I just started thinking it was completely unfitting for me and didn't make me feel like "me", so I threw the idea in the garbage bin (or not, I still use the fox, just not as my fursona). I didn't know why I picked a canid in the first place, I actually have a bit of a fear of dogs. o_o;;

I wanted to follow my heart this time around. I looked back on my childhood, I grew up with cartoons like TMNT and The Land Before Time, and I played videogames like Gex, Spyro the Dragon, and sometimes Croc of all things. Reptiles dominated my life as a youth, but I never got to own anything else except a couple of turtles (but soon enough I'm getting a gecko).

Picking a normal lizard and snake wouldn't be right for me even if they are terribly underrated in the furry fandom, though. Like I said, I kind of wanted "me". And I figured I'm quite attracted to mythology so I could head for that direction.

I also did it because of the whole history behind dragons. I personally hate what craptastic fictions like Eragon has done to the dragon image, but I've been fascinated by how both european and eastern tales describe them. The old european tales describe them as evil satanic beasts which I figured was fitting because of my music interests. Mine is more based on the asian dragons, though, which are more magical (no wings!) and can manipulate water. And for originality's sake I let it be a Kirin Dragon, wich is basically a cross breed between a dragon and kirin (chinese unicorn-thingy).

And if all that is too boring, I'll just say my main reason for picking a dragon was because I dream about them very often. Like I said, I followed my heart.

And I'm sure I can stick with a dragon this time. I kept changing my previous fursona, but this one I'm very comfortable with. Plus, dragons are close relatives to the snake, an animal I've always loved. <3


----------



## NornHound (May 14, 2008)

My fursona didn't take long to make - within a day for the general idea of her, and recently I came up with a final design (and hopefully final art style at the same time!). 

I chose dog, a general hound breed; because I love dogs  and made her a Church Grim/Spectre Hound/etc because of my interest in the supernatural. I chose a hound because phantom dogs are, the majority of the time; hounds. If I wanted to choose a specific breed to represent myself, I wouldn't be able to choose one! I love rotties, dobies, Akitas, German Shepherds, Great Danes.. but I'm definitely not one of those. If it didn't matter, and I was into changing my fursona frequently as some Furs do, my fursona would be one of the large dog breeds, maybe Great Dane. Quite a contrast to my real self, but I'm not getting into that here =P

Other species that would be really interesting to use as a fursona, would be .. I can't think of any. In the past I've thought of dragon, but it's not me in character and I really just like _designing_ characters, so said dragon will fit me appearance-wise. but... that species won't fit me after awhile.  D:


----------



## Ratte (May 14, 2008)

NornHound said:


> My fursona didn't take long to make - within a day for the general idea of her, and recently I came up with a final design (and hopefully final art style at the same time!).



Don't be surprised if it doesn't =P

Even characters change in time, especially with designing =/

All of mine did =D


----------



## Foxbishonen (May 14, 2008)

I really don't know what led me to pick a fox as my fursona.  I guess that at the time foxes were the unofficial mascot of furrydom or whatever, and it's a little too late to change it now.


----------



## NornHound (May 15, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Don't be surprised if it doesn't =P
> 
> Even characters change in time, especially with designing =/
> 
> All of mine did =D



Ooh, I forgot to mention that from the start, my fursona hasn't actually _changed_ at all: same clothing/prints, fur colour, hair-colour, digitigrade design. 
Just that when I started putting more effort into my drawings, they got better and my current fursona portrait looks 'new' to me, compared to my early work =D


----------



## Eltes (May 15, 2008)

I used to use a rat, but after actually owning one, I realized I'm nothing like them.

Turtles are slow, shy, kind of silly looking, very defensive and aquatic.
Perfect.


----------



## Wolf Spit (May 15, 2008)

SaÃ¯hu.  Half snow leopard, half raccoon.  Chose the snow leopard side solely based on looks, at first.  They're beautiful creatures.  Then I found out we have a few similar traits.  Not many, but you know.  I chose my raccoon half because I will dig through the trash if I need to.  For food (if it's safe), treasure, or whatever I'm looking for.  Before creating SaÃ¯hu I didn't care much for raccoons.  Now I think they're cute.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 16, 2008)

I had originally created/discovered the particular race that is one of my prime characters back in oh...5th grade I think. I've always been in love with storms. Thunder and lightning in particular. So when I made this race I had myself be a Lightning elementar. My friends were an Ice and a Fire one. And of course this race was based on avians, because all manner of birds fascinate me. Her general coloring (yellow and blue) reflect my real-life colors: blonde hair, blue eyes. She only went through one big change back in middle school where I refined her features and added her crest, but she really hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## ChapperIce (May 18, 2008)

I'm not exactly a furry..Buuut..
I always thought I might be a cat..They were my favourite animal up until age..seventeen or so. But then I got into goats. Mostly it's because I'm an aries (a ram), and year of the goat/sheep/ram (I see it changing all the time .___.) and goats are just too damn cute. 
 So I stuck some horns and a tail on a human and voila.

His pink hair was because I was suddenly going through a phase (and still am) where I sketch everything in pink, and always pchat in pink, and it just made sense at the time. I made his eyes match so I wouldn't forget what his eye color was like I do with my other characters. Named him Cotton Candy for his hair color and the rest is history. Very new history.


----------



## Day of Wind (May 20, 2008)

well i've always had a general idea what my fursona would look like, but until recently i hadn't decided on a real design (red panda dragon lol or just one of those by itself)


----------



## Springdragon (May 20, 2008)

I dunno about species, but it's definately large, quad, furry and dragonish. Or who knows, maybe the large dangerous part will go away when I don't need to be like that anymore. 

If I wanted to go for coloring, I should really be a German Shepard, since I'm black and tan  and trainable, but pure dog really doesn't fit me anymore. I think of a dog as something with very little self interest, living only to fufill the pact with a master. Dog serves the master, master provides for the dog. That's kind of the arrangement I have, except that the other guy isn't keeping his end of the bargain. I got kicked out of the house when I was twelve. Pact broken. If blood ties can't even affirm something as sacred as that, I'm really not eager to try to form that kind of bond again. I'll pay back what I owe, but now that the chain has been cut I don't want to go back, even though I think I could have been happy that way. If I can't trust my service to my family, who can I? Even a wolf is loyal to someone. So, I guess I'm not a wolf anymore either.

It hasn't solidified yet, but eventually, I would like something with shades of grey, and a complex pattern. I suppose I should also think about what kind of character wouldn't look silly dressed as me, since I pretty much wear the same thing (cargo pants, black shirt, white collared shirt, brown leather jacket)

I don't think I'll choose for a while. A fursona should be based on yourself, and I haven't had an opportunity to get my head out of the "How not to Die" manual and decide what kind of person I am yet.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 21, 2008)

Well, i played as a squirrel on a game called "furcadia", noty the best game in the world and i barely go there these days, anyway, basicaly as i was playing as a squirrel so much, it developed into my favourite animal, then my favourite furry type then finaly my fur type.


----------



## Aryeonos (May 21, 2008)

I play a lot of zoo tycoon and sit around the wikipedia a lot, so all I did was look at animal traits of a bunch of different animals and see what I match. I came up with cheetah, the last thing I expected. Or a snow leopard, my frend thinks I'm a ferret though, because she cant keep track of me inside her own home, I'm sneeky.

But Yeah, All I did was look at how animals behave how big they are what there weight is and stuff to find out.


----------



## Monster Tamer (May 21, 2008)

First species, bat, because it was widely overlooked by the furdom. And I also have a kinship with night-time animals, we share a better perception at poorly-lit places. Both visual and auditive.

The current one, a mimiga, is just for a Cave Story fandom rush. XD


----------



## Dave Tianlong (May 21, 2008)

Monster Tamer said:


> The current one, a mimiga, is just for a Cave Story fandom rush. XD


In othwe words, you're too stupid to make your own creations. 

...this is the first time I've seen you post on the FA forums, mate. Have I just been lost or something?


----------



## MilkHermit (May 21, 2008)

-


----------



## Jim_Ghote (May 21, 2008)

Strangely enough, the epiphany of my 'sona happened slowly...
One day after my one of my parents' camping trips, ma had mentioned that everyone smelled like a herd of goats. My quick response: "I thought that I was the goat in the family!"  That was back when I wasn't in even in my teens yet, but didn't come back to the surface until moving across the country to live in another state, and being a lone transfer student did it start to surface more.


----------



## BritFoxx (May 21, 2008)

I wrote the word species on a piece of paper. Forgot about it. Went to sleep. investigated my nasal region, then decided "Sod it I love foxes"


----------



## Kitara (May 21, 2008)

I liked drawing long ears and fluffy tails and thin muzzles. :] So I came up with fox!


----------



## railroad (May 22, 2008)

because i like more the dragons thsan every species (who exists)

so i designed my custom dragon (who can change into a wolf,a bull and a bat )


----------



## Kimmerset (May 22, 2008)

Friend of mine said she though I was like a skunk, so I was like "...Kay."


----------



## Devo (May 22, 2008)

Originally I had come up with a persona who was part human and part dragon, but after a while I became more and more intrigued by the fandom and thought to myself "What kind of animal would suit me best?" Then I started drawing possible fursonas (all in a Sonic-style of drawing), I came up with a fox, hedgehog, cat, they all kept the dragon aspects though. I decided to go with the fox as I felt I had 'more in common' with them, if that makes sense. But looking back on it now, I think it was really because the fox design just looked cooler than the others I had tried. But still, I've kept the fox fursona this long and I ain't a-changing it now. It's who I am. :3


----------



## Sankuri (May 23, 2008)

I honestly still haven't pinned down one for me. I've taken on various online handles and names, the main one being feline, but I haven't exactly settled down on what fits 'Sankuri' yet, and it's been about 10 years now 

Maybe if I settle down I might be able to choose something that fits.


----------



## Ainoko (May 23, 2008)

LoboRoo said:


> This has probably been done before (though I searched species and didn't see this question, exactly) and if it has been done, I probably even replied to it. Just ignore the insanity.
> 
> 
> How did you choose what species your fursona is? Was it merely your favourite animal? Or did you feel an actual connection to a certain species? Or something else?
> ...



As for me, to tell the truth, I feel as if I have a connection with both wolves and cheetahs, hence my character, Ainoko. He is a wolf/cheetah hybrid, or more accurately, a dire wolf/black cheetah hybrid better known as a cheolf. I am learning more about him as I continue to work on my story "The Lost Soul of the Wolfclan" When he first came to be all he was, was a canine/feline hybrid


----------



## Karuge (May 23, 2008)

I really didn't choose my sona at all, i have been a dragon since i was a kid and i will be for the rest of my life~ It's kind of weird though..i always have loved dragons, dinosaurs and other scalies. I felt a huge connection to them all as a hatchling and i still do. I remember crying many times as a kid when i got told that "dinosaurs are extinct" and i always wished it wouldn't be true x3

So basically i have had my fursona for about 15 years now..and i'm 18 now x3


----------



## Zotec (May 23, 2008)

One of the first, or maybe _the_ first non-humanoid character I made for one of my stories was a member of a bipedal dragon-like race that became heavily represented in my works (well, except for Humans, they seem to still get into more of my stories, but they don't count). Since then I've had a special liking for them. Although cats started to rival them for my attention, they still usually were the first that came to mind to put in new adventures, random little story ideas, even... uh... fantasies.

I made a character in one of my favorite storylines that is the closest thing to a self-insertion (well, that sounds inappropriate), a character that plays the part of a narrator and guide. He's named after a moniker I often go by, so he's the closest thing I have to a persona. Geez, I've only made two crummy sketches of him after all this time.


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (May 23, 2008)

Hedgehogs are typically not that sociable. Not that I am incapable of social interaction, I usually don't have much to go on. But there are great exceptions in my life.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (May 26, 2008)

I was lurking in the fandom for a long time before I developed my fursona. One of the reasons that it took me so long to come up with one is because I couldn't decide between a cat or a mouse. On one hand, I used to pretend to be a cat all the time when I was a little kid... but on the other hand, my favorite anthropomorphic characters in animation, the ones I seemed to relate to the most, have always traditionally been mice. They both felt right, but neither one felt more right than the other... not enough to get me to make a decision, anyway. It took a ridiculously long amount of time for me to figure out that I didn't have to choose at all. Thus, my character, a cat/mouse hybrid, was born. Me being a person who feels very split-down-the-middle in a lot of ways (always at war with myself internally), it fits my real-life personality pretty damn well.


----------



## ekedo kun (May 26, 2008)

well... for me... it jus came to me... (from pokemon, vulpix actually) i jus loved the way foxes were, the way they walked, their cuteness, not to mention other parts *nods*
you can choose what ever you think works, or what ever animal you feel like on the inside ^_^ *smiles* hope dat answered your question =3


----------



## Minu (May 26, 2008)

Ehm, I started out with a random canine/cat thing with huge ears, went to a furry dragon after awhile, deer, dog, and now wolf. -laugh-  I'm starting to doubt just plain wolf, so I'm looking into other things!  All I know is that I'm still me! o_o;


----------



## Sneeze (May 26, 2008)

Well, I've been fascinated by dogs and dog breeds since I was a small child. And, around the age of seven I became more interested in their wild comrades (Wolves, coyotes, etc)
And, from that age I started sketching an animal for me to represent myself as when I "played pretend" with my friends (We played as animals frequently).
That's where "Arsenic" started. Of course, that wasn't her name then, she really had no name because she was just me. But, she was always a red color. 
Her design has really only changed four times in the years from being 7-18. And, each time marking a drastic change in my life (discluding changes from being a pure wolf to another species).
To clarify on changes: 1) was solid red.
2) Was red and creme
3) brown red/ red markings
4) Brown red/ Red markings (Marking  change)

She started as just a wolf, then to a wolf/german shepherd and is now, and has been for a long time a Coyote/Ethiopian Wolf.


----------



## shadowedskunk (May 26, 2008)

HAHA for me i was up late quite a few years ago and saw a show on MTV about  furry and i was like I SAW A HAWT PIC OMG so i ran to my room and started looking into it, and i thought to myself hmm i shall try some deep self medatation and see what i find. and sure enough i came across my spirit self in all its anthro skunky goodness.

has it ever changed? no... i would feel like i was lieing to myself if i ever changed it.


----------



## LordWibble (May 31, 2008)

Closed my eyes, cycled through all the animals I could think of, saw which ones stood out. Otters, Foxes and Wolves.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 31, 2008)

I didn't choose mine... I created it from scratch.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 31, 2008)

Quite easily. It was almost a sign I was going to get turned into a furry. For me, it was finding an interest in an animal, fantasizing if it had anthropomorphic abilities and the list goes down to where I am now.


----------



## Midnight Silence (May 31, 2008)

A few years back when I was in the hospital someone close to me bought me a husky plush. She had combed the entire store looking for something unique when she found that the husky had one green eye and one blue eye so she settled on that. Since then I've always had that husky near me and it's become and obsession of sorts.


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 8, 2008)

well, i had alot of dreams where i was a anthro fox and was being chased, so i settled on that. plus i learned i got tons in common.
1 we both think things through
2 we both are alone usually
3 we both gots jeans! jk
4 we both love rare steak, aka meat!


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 8, 2008)

*Oh no you don't.*


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, let's see. I started with one of my favorite animals, a cat, because my favorite animal just looked weird anthropomorphized when I drew it D: (snake), and I went through a long time with that as a fursona, but like you, it never 'clicked'. I ran across a cute animal later, a Binturong (bear-cat) which had a prehensile tail and such and it was short and cute and blah blah blah. I felt like I had some sort of connection with it a little cute it was short and laid back, very much like me. Then, I came across the wonderful user, thumbclawz, whose work had a profound effect on me, prompting me to try making my fursona a Thylacoleo (marsupial lion). The thing is, I thought she was cute, but I had no real 'connection'. I ended up creating a character that was of a similar species to thumbclawz's "Fangaroo", which I still affectionately call my fursona, and that character was one I felt much closer to. In the end, it may have been just because my mental gender is male and all my other tries were female, but either way, I like Amaury a lot more than any other thing I've tried, and I think it'll stick now, since it really has lately. :3


----------



## iBurro (Jul 8, 2008)

When I was first introduced to the fandom, my fursona was a dragon. It was incredibly generic for me, though, and I didn't really like how every other person I met was a dragon. 

Then I was talking to someone after flaming an art thief, and realized then that the perfect fursona for me was an ass. xD


----------



## Leonix (Jul 8, 2008)

Fursona = My Sign + (My Element +My Tarot Card ) 

Sign=Leo/lion
Element=Fire
Tarot Card=Death/Rebirth

(Fire+Death/Rebirth) = Phoenix 

Leo+Phoenix = Leonix (lion-phoenix hybrid)
_I use the name "Shenix" for the female version._


----------



## Sequester (Jul 8, 2008)

I've always been a cat. As a child I would constantly make believe I was cat, and so my fursona never changed in terms of species.
At some point a few things did change though-- while my childhood form was that was a pure white cat, I added calico markings later and eventually gave my fursona the ability to shift between feral and anthro forms.
But.. I guess my childhood interest in cats and always growing up around them influenced my species.


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 8, 2008)

I was furry all my life, but never had a fursona until 1998. the year before I met my first furry at a rpg con, which refreshed my other hobby, molesting paper with fuzzy people, which I started around 1992, to illustrate my first furry RPG char. then came Eurofurence 4, and I 'needed' a fursona to represent me, like, and I chose an anthropomorphic lion with golden fur and long, black mane, easy to draw, and the long hair made it easy to hide problems with the head's shape. XD later that year I created a char reference sheet (featured submission at my FA page), and suddenly it made "bang" (only less noisy), and I realized I was describing myself more or less. that lion and me became one, sotosay. a wee bit later I picked up my nickname from a friend who is engaged to a woman from ethiopia (Anbessa thus means 'lion'). the character did not change to this day, he was only fleshed out some more.
to say I roleplay him is not quite right, since all my rpg characters have a bit of my personality in them.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 8, 2008)

I settled on mine based off of my personality, and also the fact that I dreamed of it.  I actually just had a dream where I was with my packmates while I was sleeping in the car earlier.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 8, 2008)

I am dragon, through and through. There is nothing else my soul/spirit could feel fully comfortable being.  

Though I have other fursonas, from a shadow wolf, to a lynx/butterfly anthro, none of them will ever mean as much as it means to be a dragon.

The dragon is my heart, my spirit, and though I change the appearance often, the basic core of me will always be tagged as dragon.


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 8, 2008)

I have always loved house cats, you know they are ploting to take over the human race. when I was young I would go around purring and acting like a cat. I guess it just kinda stuck with me ^_^


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 8, 2008)

i wanted to buy an avatar on SL
i figured "Hey I stay up ungodly hours of the morning and then bitch about it the next day. I WANNA BE A BAT"

also it was fucking adorable


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 8, 2008)

Started role playing as a squirrel and kinda took off from there.


----------



## Takiro (Jul 8, 2008)

well i really don't know. i always felt like some kind of fox and i never ever changed my fursona; and as far as i can remember the species fox always accompanied  me my whole life in a mystical way and many kinds of media. i think the biggest push was as i've seen disneys robin hood in my childhood. xD


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 8, 2008)

i actually just choose my  favorite of my  fursonas i have alot


----------



## pheonix (Jul 15, 2008)

I just picked my favorite animal the fox and bam instant fursona.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

My Fur spiecies... Well I came up with my current fursona form when my fursona was just a rabbit. I was messign around in a pokemon rp and I started makign jokes about hwo a pikachu colors invert were the same colors as my Rabbits and then oen of my friends came up with the term Pikabunny so I just triede to fuse them and then I came up with my pikabunny Deren Clawtooth...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 16, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> I am dragon, through and through. There is nothing else my soul/spirit could feel fully comfortable being.
> 
> Though I have other fursonas, from a shadow wolf, to a lynx/butterfly anthro, none of them will ever mean as much as it means to be a dragon.
> 
> The dragon is my heart, my spirit, and though I change the appearance often, the basic core of me will always be tagged as dragon.



Kin?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 16, 2008)

I chose my species after I realized how cute fennec foxes were! plus, I always loved extra long ears >_< adds to the cuteness


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

I spent about half a year thinking seriously of an animal that was best suited to represent myself. I considered a lot of vastly different creatures: manta rays, quolls, bats, butterflies, koalas, skunks, dragons etc. But none of them felt right. At long last I remembered that deer were real animals, and everything clicked. Deer were perfect.

Does are silly, curious, quiet, fearful, and not very smart xB  They can travel alone or with a group, are unimposing, athletic, and hold a lot of positive spiritual representation in many cultures. Also, they eat funny. 

In addition, I also chose snake (or serpent) as another form of my persona. Serpents (as seen in mythology) fit me because they are lazy, sneaky, vindictive, clever, and unapproachable.


----------



## SprAckeR (Jul 16, 2008)

I combined my chinese zodiac sign wih my favorite reptile.
snake + gator


----------



## Kit_Cheetah (Jul 16, 2008)

i have always had an affinity for felines, initialy i had my fursona start out as a leopard and over the years it grew into a cheetah ... i guess i liked their markings better. and i see myself having more personality traits of felines to ... i stop whatever im doing at the moment my head get scratched, i like to cuddle i love being warm and have on occasion layed down to sun myself from the light coming in a window.

and how i fell upon the first form was i just picked it cause it was something that interested me.


----------



## xiath (Jul 16, 2008)

well i don't exactly know... my fursona is a coyote/fox mix but i don't exactly know why i chose that combo...  maybe the coyote part is because my uncle used to call me coyote when i was younger, but i still don't know why i decided to add some fox in there.


----------



## cerbie (Jul 18, 2008)

I chose mine through a long long long looooooooooong process of trial an error with me just testing out and even creating different species but nothing just felt right. Then I saw the cute little red pandas and I fell in love <3


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 18, 2008)

Uh, well, I suppose I decided on two, and, I tend to switch between both of them.. One of them being a Cobra, and another being Orca.

Orca form is when I'm feelin' happy, kind, somewhat quiet, but still nice..

Cobra form is when I'm all like rhghrhgrhghraaawwr and independent. I just thought over a bunch of different species for awhile and I decided on them.

tl;dr I picked Orca and Cobra because I <3 them.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 18, 2008)

Heh. Now I just REALLY like raccoons.

NOT VERY COMPLICATED.


----------



## Xantid (Jul 18, 2008)

SprAckeR said:


> I combined my chinese zodiac sign wih my favorite reptile.
> snake + gator


Awesome, I'd love to see it sometime.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 18, 2008)

I really like wolves, they're awesome =3


----------



## Lumpy (Jul 18, 2008)

i didn't, i'm pretty sure i was a human against my will, not that i have anything against that


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 19, 2008)

At first it was because I thought Tails was awesome, waaay back when I was a little girl. And I was always the side-kick in the adventures of my life, so I thought, "Hey! I wanna draw myself like Tails!" ..Shush, I was a little girl. XD I also never really knew what species he was, having never really believed in neon yellow foxes. 

Several years later and change of country, my group of friends decided to change our nicknames. I got pegged with "Ti", with changeable meanings. Combined with the cat ears I began wearing and some interesting scar work, one of them began referring to me as a _Ti_ger. And considering my mother can _pounce_...it stuck. 

Squash 'em together and you get a Wolf/Tiger.


----------



## ADF (Jul 19, 2008)

An unexplainable fascination with lizards and dragons going way back into my childhood, as I grew the interest grew and changed with me (take that for what you will) so it becoming my species as a furry was natural.

Liking a species is normal, wanting to be a species is furry


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2008)

I've always had an affinity with foxes, and the personality matched perfectly.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 19, 2008)

I was originally a Tiger, because Flora from Twokinds is what got me into the Furriness, and Tigers are just cool, but after a while, I realized the Tiger didn't fit me.  One, I'm not a big and muscley, and I'm not Asian.  The realist in me didn't see how that would work.  So I got to digging into animals originating in Germany and early Germanic areas, as well as in North America, Europe, and Parts of the U.K.  And I found the German Shepherd (for my German side, going back on my father's) and the American Timber Wolf (For the Native American ancestry on my mother's side).  I decided to go with something that I'd really be where people developed from animals, seeing animals would evolve where they predominately live in my own theory.  That, and I read Jay Naylor, and his character's animals are usually of an animal fitting the area in which their "ethnicity" developed.  I.E. blacks are African Hyenas, Americans are domesticated felines, bunnies, and so on...

But yeah, long story short, out of a need for realistic ethnic backstory, I went with German Shepherd/Wolf for my character....


----------



## Blackcat008 (Jul 19, 2008)

for me, i have 2 cats, both black, trheres my species amd color for ya


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 19, 2008)

If I were an animal, I'd totally be a raccoon. That's pretty much my reason xD


----------



## GigasDragon (Jul 20, 2008)

Well... despite the screen name I never once actually was a dragon. In fact, back when I first started toying around with the furry thing, I was a sprite artist who had been a Sonic the Hedgehog fan for who knows how long. Since I already had a human looking sprite of my character based on some Megaman sprite, I eventually brutally decapitated Tails, placed his head on my sprite, and painted it red. I was pleased with it back then... so apparently that's when I started identifying myself as a fox.

Later when I stopped doing the sprite thing (hooray!) I changed my characters hairstyle from some red and black deal to brown hair, and eventually at some point I turned him into a coon for like... half a second. Then I decided I still liked foxes and then just merged the two. I thought it was freaking awesome. This actually is the current incarnation of Gigas, my foxcoon character.

Then there's Vioment, who was an anthro Pichu that I had at some point created for the comic PokÃ©mon Apocalypse. Mostly created because I thought that he'd be stupid cute. I was right D=

Then at some point I decided that I didn't want to use Vioment for PokÃ©mon Apocalypse, and in fact adopted him as my new primary fursona. I also wanted to use him in Toroll, my other less copyrighted story. As such I had to change his species into something similar but definitely not a Pichu. 

So, I settled for a lightning slinging fennec, since they have the whole big ears and bright colored fur thing; and that is basically where I'm at now.

Weeee~


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 20, 2008)

I chose to be a dragon from the get-go because I am an unashamed and unapologetic prick, and dragons seem to have a reputation in the fandom for being stuck-up, delusional, mentally ill egoists who can't seem to think past their next yiff and spend most of their time convincing others that they really ARE dragons and that their bodies are fleshly prisons for their draconic souls.

Sounded like a good choice, no?

I'm usually so high I don't know what the hell I'm doing most of the time and FUBAR on hallucinogens, so I've got the breathing smoke and delusional part down.  Dragons are as common in the community as foxes, so my character also reflects that.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, I messed around with a lot of species before I came to what I'm comfortable with. I watched a documentary about hyenas and just realised that they sortof resembled my idealisms and thought patterns -- social but predatory -- very protective and caring of their own but dangerous to outsiders.

I ran with it for a while and it just feels right, so I've got no intention to change my fursona any more. Plus it can look damned cute and imposing at the same time. :3


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Jul 20, 2008)

I spent a few weeks in meditation (not continuously) and found that A Lion was really my only option, being therian as I am.


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 20, 2008)

-I'm lazy
-I like sleeping
-Playful
-Soimetimes Shy
-And as a matter of fact I love nuts and berries, just like red pandas XD


And of course I think they are adorable.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 20, 2008)

I actually always have liked wolves, and intended to have a wolf fursona. But wolves do not fit my personality at all. I tried eagles as well but they were too "royal" for my liking, even though I love idea of flight. 

I researched and found out dwarf rabbits fit my personality almost perfectly.... except I don't like bananas XD , plus I love rabbits. So my fursona is a cream/beige colored dwarf rabbit :3


----------



## baroncoon (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I have to main avatars these days. The main one is a male raccoon, and I just kind of came to realization one day that it was about closest thing that described me. I'm smart but not as wily as a fox. I'm nimble with my hands but not acrobatic or graceful like a cat. I'm curious as hell about the world around and sometimes end up sticking my nose in the trash to find things. Also I'm kind built like a raccoon anyways.

My second avatar/ fursona is a deer brown male mouse. It seems to exist so I have an easier time interacting with my 8" tall mouse-characters that inhabit my dreamscape. Besides seeing the world from that viewpoint can be fascinating.

My final two are ones I don't use much anymore. One is a black and gold male dragon with modest wingspan of about 50ft, and the other is a red-tail hawk.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 21, 2008)

I chose a serval because I was into therianthropy at the time, and I felt a spiritual connection to these cats. I now have a raptor fursona (scalesona? quasi-avian?) because dromaeosaurs are my favorite creatures overall.


----------



## Kano (Jul 21, 2008)

I've just always loved all types of canines ^^; (I have no drawn out explanation for anything really)


----------



## Kesslan (Jul 21, 2008)

Panther, allways have been.

It almost chose me really I guess. Or maybe it did. I kinda grew into it. It all started with me playing RPGs, one of which, for those familar with it being Rifts. I started playing a CS battlecat (panther type) a number of years ago, just to finally play something other than a human, becuase allways RPing a human was getting boring. Eventually I got seriously hooked into the character, met a few furries who naturually assumed I was one, and it sorta snowballed from there.

I've never changed species, and have no reason to do so. I'm quite happy with it, and allways have been.


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 21, 2008)

Ollie's beautiful art. Oh, and I'm playful etc. just like otters... so.. yeah.


----------



## cyyle (Jul 22, 2008)

.


----------



## StitchMeUp (Jul 22, 2008)

My first was a cat, but I eventually grew to loathe it because after a while when you realize its just not you, you want to rid yourself of it.
I am now a bunny, and very happy with that. It suits me well.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

it choose me, a big bullheaded sonofabitch. i am a minotaur


----------

